

Ask YC: Free-ish stock ticker information? - Anon84

What is the best way to get real time (or close) stock ticker information for the american markets (NASDAQ, DOW)?
======
andrewljohnson
My buddy's company: www.predictwallstreet.com

If you use Ameritrade, they've probably given you stock advice already.

~~~
Anon84
The ticker seems to be only for their forecasts? (love the idea of a
prediction market for the stock market, btw)

------
yan
How real time? Yahoo provides a CSV feed (20 min delay)

<http://www.gummy-stuff.org/Yahoo-data.htm>

~~~
Anon84
I was hoping for up to 1m delay, hence the "-ish" in free.

------
pjharrin
Are you looking to publish the data? Or just use it for personal use?

